# Der Wunderköder, Teil 3



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*Werbung*

Das habt Ihr wohl schon lange erwartet)))

*Jetzt gibts den Namen des Köders und das erste Foto.*

Da freu ich mich schon auf die Diskussionen, sowohl um den Namen wie auch um das Foto))

Die genauen Infos mit dem Foto findet Ihr im aktuellen Magazin:
*Klick hier>>>* 

Den Text habt Ihr auch nochmal hier:

„Wunderköder“ Teil 3  

*Das Kind hat einen Namen*
Nachdem ja nach den ersten Veröffentlichungen im Magazin und Forum schon viel spekuliert wurde, hier ein paar weitere Infos zum im Herbst auf den Markt kommenden „Wunderköder“. Einer der bekannten Großhändler und Importeure für Angelgerät in Deutschland hat diesen Köder so (weiter)entwickelt, dass die ersten firmeninternen Testangler mehr als zufrieden waren. 

Die erzielten Erfolge schienen auch bei der Namensgebung mit einzufließen: 


*TERROR LURE*


Interessanter Name, da hat die Marketingabteilung wieder in die Vollen gegriffen!! 

Was soll uns Anglern dieser Name sagen??? 

Terror, weil
weil der Köder so viel Wirbel unter Wasser macht?? 
weil er für so viel Wirbel unter den Anglern im Anglerboardforum sorgt? 
weil er die Mitbewerber an Verschwörung denken lässt, da sie immer noch nicht wissen um was es sich handelt? 
weil dieser Köder für Terror im Geldbeutel der Angler sorgt?? 
weil der Köder einfach so gut fangen wird, dass er Terror unter den Raubfisch auslösen wird? 
weil mit dieser Aktion die Angler terrorisiert werden, da auch sie immer noch nicht wissen oder ahnen, um was es sich jetzt handelt??? 

Viel Platz also für wilde Spekulationen, wir wünschen Euch allen viel Spaß dabei, sei es im Forum vom Anglerboard, sei es bi Eurem Händler, sei es im Verein oder am Wasser. 

Händler, die daran Interesse haben zu den Erstverkäufern zu gehören, melden sich per Mail unter dem Stichwort "Wunderköder" bei: 

Thomas.Finkbeiner@Anglerboard.de 

PS: 

Welcher Angler rauskreigt, um welchen Köder es sich genau handelt, der bekommt vom Großhändler/Importeur ein Paket speziell auf sein Gewässer abgestimmter Terror Lures und eine Praxiseinleitung mit den Spezialisten der Firma vor Ort!!


----------



## Dart (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Es gibt sicher ne Menge Jungangler und Einsteiger die sehnsuechtig auf den Wunderkoeder warten:q :q :q 
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Glaube nicht dass sich das auf Jungangler/Einsteiger beschränkt.
Da kamen immerhin ein paar hundert Anmeldungen als Tester, das können nicht alles "nur" Jungangler/Einsteiger gewesen sein.))


----------



## nikmark (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Zitat an:

_Und um das Ganze ein bisschen leichter zu machen, hier das erste Foto vom Köder:_

Zitat aus:


Jetzt weiss ich endlich Bescheid :q :q :q 

Nikmark


----------



## Phoenix-mk (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

ich erkenne nur so ne art von Plastiktüte!
;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+ ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Mit einem zu genauen Foto wäre das hier


> Welcher Angler rauskreigt, um welchen Köder es sich genau handelt, der bekommt vom Großhändler/Importeur ein Paket speziell auf sein Gewässer abgestimmter Terror Lures und eine Praxiseinleitung mit den Spezialisten der Firma vor Ort!!


ja viel leicht ))))

PS: Wenn man genau hinguckt kann man den Köder unter dem Plastik erkennen ))


----------



## Dart (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Schau mer mal, auf die unabhaengigen Fangmeldungen in der neuen Saison 
Gruss Reiner#h


----------



## Phoenix-mk (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

jetzt wo ich genauer hinsehe erkenne ich umrisse eines Jerkbaits!

Hat der Federn oder so was am Ende

Also ein Fliegenjerkbait oder soetwas in der Richtung!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Könnte aber genausogut ein Wobbler, Gufi, Blinker sein, oder???
Ratet mal schön ))


----------



## Phoenix-mk (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Gufi und Blinker auf jeden Fall nicht!

Mein Tip!

ein Wobbjerk!!!!!!!|kopfkrat


----------



## nikmark (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Könnte aber genausogut ein Wobbler, Gufi, Blinker sein, QUOTE]
> 
> Oder 'ne revolutionäre Hybridmischung aus allen |supergri
> 
> Nikmark


----------



## worker_one (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Dat ist ne tote Radde, ganz klar...|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



> Dat ist ne tote Radde, ganz klar


Der is gut - ABER:
Warum nicht, wenn Waller sogar Dackel fressen sollen )))


----------



## Phoenix-mk (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Dat ist ne tote Radde, ganz klar...|supergri


|muahah: |good: 

Eingeschweißte "Radde" zum einmaligem Sonderpreis von 50Euronen!
Frage mich nur wie das Laufverhalten als Spinner aussieht!:q


----------



## worker_one (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Musst halt den Schwanz ein bisschen abknicken um den Lauf zu verbessern.#6


----------



## Lachsy (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

der köder ist ne eierlegendewollmilchsau ....................:q 

habe ich jetzt was gewonnen ?

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



> 50Euronen!


Hatten wir aber schon mal, dass der Köder bei weitem nicht so viel kosten wird.
@ worker one:
Da bist Anwärter auf das Boardferkel ))


----------



## Kurzer (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Wenn ich die Farbe Orange erkennen würde könnte man auf nen Karottenwobbler tippen mit dem sich auch Pflanzenfressen überlisten würden. Sehe leider kein Orange... ;->


----------



## Lachsy (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Was man auf dem bild sehn kann, kommt er sehr nahe dem vom holle gebauten Köder. so in der art auf jedenfall

http://static.twoday.net/HaugkiLures/images/taucher-seite-und-oben.jpg

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Kurzer (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Auf alle Fälle eine sehr heller Köder auf dem Bild. Vielleicht nen Rettichjerkbait?! *lol*


----------



## nikmark (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Musst halt den Schwanz ein bisschen abknicken um den Lauf zu verbessern.#6



So isses Thomas #6 

*TAAAATÜÜÜÜTAAAATAAAA*:m 

Nikmark


----------



## Birger (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Ich habs: eine volle Windel?

Terrormäßiger Gestank!


----------



## worker_one (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> So isses Thomas #6
> 
> *TAAAATÜÜÜÜTAAAATAAAA*:m
> 
> Nikmark



Was denn, ich hab doch nur .... ich meine.... ach sch****|uhoh:#d|supergri


----------



## Phoenix-mk (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Hatten wir aber schon mal, dass der Köder bei weitem nicht so viel kosten wird.


 
Wieviel denn sonst? war ja auch nur ne übertriebene vermutung 



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> @ worker one:
> Da bist Anwärter auf das Boardferkel ))


Aber was für eine Schweinerei auch wieder!




			
				worker_one schrieb:
			
		

> Musst halt den Schwanz ein bisschen abknicken um den Lauf zu verbessern.#6


soll ich das mal mit dir machen?:q


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



> Wieviel denn sonst? war ja auch nur ne übertriebene vermutung


Grob zwischern 5 bis max. 10 Euros.


----------



## esox_105 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Das Teil ist bestimmt ne Weiterentwicklung von nem Spinnerbait, der jetzt zusätzlich noch mit einem mit Rasselkugeln bestücktem Hohlkörper und einer verstellbaren Tauchschaufel versehen wurde. Des weiteren können an dem Teil noch Gummischwänze in verschiedenen Farben, Formen und Größen angebracht werden.

Fertich ist der "Wunderköder" #6 .


----------



## Der_Glücklose (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Hi #h 

hatte mich auch als Tester gemeldet, bitte streiche mich wieder. Was hier für ein künstlicher Hype erzeugt werden soll #d Wenn der Köder dann irgendwann zu erwerben ist und er wirklich ein Wunderköder sein sollte dann werde ich mir überlegen ihn zu kaufen |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Sorry, is zu spät, die Mails sind schon alle beim Kunden.
Solltest Du ausgelost werden, dann bitte einfach zurückmailen, dass Du doch nicht teilnehmen willst.


----------



## Der_Glücklose (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Nagut, dann mach ich eben mit wenn ich ausgelost werden sollte  |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Oder so )))


----------



## Nordangler (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Sind es etwa altgediente Natosocken?. In 134 Einsätzen nicht gewaschen?
Ordentlich geruchsfrei verpackt und wird am Wasser aus dem Beutel genommen, dann an den Karabiner gehängt und in das nasse Element befördert. Hier setzen sich dann die Geruchspartikel frei, so das die Fische innerhalb von 45 Sekunden mit dem Bauch nach oben treiben? Also so eine Art GSG9-Antiterrorsocke?
Weiterhin kann man vieleicht auch seine zu feste Rutenspitze damit dann einwienern, damit die Spitze im Anschluß glänzt und die Spitze weich wird, so das beim Anschlag die Spitze nicht zu intensiv zuckt.

Sven


----------



## esox_105 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				Nordangler schrieb:
			
		

> Sind es etwa altgediente Natosocken?. In 134 Einsätzen nicht gewaschen?
> Ordentlich geruchsfrei verpackt und wird am Wasser aus dem Beutel genommen, dann an den Karabiner gehängt und in das nasse Element befördert. Hier setzen sich dann die Geruchspartikel frei, so das die Fische innerhalb von 45 Sekunden mit dem Bauch nach oben treiben? Also so eine Art GSG9-Antiterrorsocke?
> Weiterhin kann man vieleicht auch seine zu feste Rutenspitze damit dann einwienern, damit die Spitze im Anschluß glänzt und die Spitze weich wird, so das beim Anschlag die Spitze nicht zu intensiv zuckt.
> 
> Sven


 

So etwas gehört doch auf die Sondermülldeponie, und nicht in unsere Gewässer #6 .


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

)))))))))


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Terror, weil
> weil der Köder so viel Wirbel unter Wasser macht??


Ne Weiterenwicklung vom Tasmanian Devil alias Spinfliege alias Turbine ? |kopfkrat So als Außenschaufelbanane?

Ich hoffe jetzt mal stark, daß der nicht unter die Anti-Terror Verordnung fällt! :g Dann dürfte der nämlich gar nicht eingesetzt werden. 
Und nicht, daß die Fische alle fluchtartig das Wasser verlassen wenn der durchs Wasser pflügt


----------



## interloper (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Ich finde es sieht fast so aus als ob der nach nem neuen Prinzip arbeitet. Also so zusagen es gibt jetzt Spinner, Wobler, Blinker und und und.....und das ist jetzt halt wieder was neues.....???

Bin ja gespannt.

PS: der geilste Zanderköder ist finde ich kein gummifisch sondern ein über den Boden gezupfter Blinker...fängt echt besser wenn die hängergefahr nicht soooo hoch ist.


----------



## keyhole (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Sieht für mich aus wie ein Wobbler mit Tauchschaufel im Brassen oder Rotaugen Design


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



> Ich finde es sieht fast so aus als ob der nach nem neuen Prinzip arbeitet.


Jein


> Sieht für mich aus wie ein Wobbler mit Tauchschaufel im Brassen oder Rotaugen Design


Nein


----------



## JunkieXL (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

sieht nen bischen aus wie eine Weiterentwicklung des Tasmanischen Teufels den es mal ne zeit lang gab!

das teil ist flach und leicht gebogen, am ende ist ein Einzelhaken und an der Krümmung nach unten (ich sag mal Bauch) ist ein Drilling, vorne ist noch ein Sprengring zu erkennen und wenn mich nicht alles täuscht ist auf dem Rücken Reflektorfolie  ... Photoshop machts möglich!

PS: Also so wie ne Flundern von der schwimmart... 

Oder nen getragenes Höschen luftdicht eingetütet... das hängt man dann in den See und das zieht die Fische magisch an


----------



## interloper (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



> Ich finde es sieht fast so aus als ob der nach nem neuen Prinzip arbeitet. Jein


Dann Arbeitet er ankratzend wie etwas was es schon gibt aber man kann es nicht vergleichen?

Ich meine zu erkennen das auf der linken seite "etwas" wie ein Spinnblatt zu erkennen ist. Es sieht nicht aus wie ein spinnblatt sondern es sieht festgemacht aus das sich durch dieses "spinnblatt" der ganze körper dreht oder drehen könnte. Vllt. ein wobbler der langsam sinkt und sich dann drehen über den grund zupfen lässt und durch umstellen des spinnblattes wieder läft wie ein wobbler. Ich würde auch tippen die (oder heißt es der?) Terror Lure bitzt geräuschkugeln?

Gruß Marcel


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

"Der" heisst er, würde ich mal sagen.

Ansonsten ratet Ihr zwar viel, seid aber (bisher) noch nicht in Treffernähe
))


----------



## DonCamile (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

*






Geheimwaffe*
[SIZE=-2]Bericht von Günter Zimmermann[/SIZE]
Hallo ich bin Günter Zimmermann.
Vor einiger Zeit war ich am Forellenteich. Es war perfektes Angelwetter. Ein leichter Nebel lag über dem Wasser. Ab und zu regnete es leicht. Doch aus einem unerklärlichem Grund blieb mein mit Maden bespickter Haken von den Fischen unbeachtet. Als ich nach 5 Stunden noch immer auf meinen ersten Fang wartete fiehl mir etwas ein. Mir wurde mal erzählt, dass Angler mit Gummibärchen als Köder einen Fisch nach dem anderem fingen.

Da ich nichts mehr zu verlieren hatte steckte ich ein gelbes Gummibärchen an den Haken 
und schleppte. 




Die Bilanz: 9 schöne Regenbogner in 2 Stunden. Aus einem 
Verlegenheitsköder wurde ein Wunderköder.






*Da sind bestimmt Gummibärchen in der Tüte*
|sagnix |muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Wäre durchaus möglich, is aber falsch ))


----------



## Albrecht (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Entweder ein aufwändiger (und nicht fristgerecht aufgeklährter) Aprilscherz,
oder ein stranger pseudo-Jerk mit Schwanz...


----------



## Case (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Na zumindest hab ich nach kurzem googeln mal 'nen " Terror Lure " gefunden.

http://www.billfishtacklesupply.com/Hollow/packs1.htm

Also der Name ist schon mal nix Neues. Dem Bild nach würde ich sagen ......
Das ist der " DAIM " ....außen hart und innen zart. War 1988 der angesagte Knusperriegel. War ich echter Fan von. Nicht vom Knusperriegel, aber vom Werbemasskottchen. 

Case


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Also Thomas Du Schelm.... :q


----------



## muddyliz (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Eine Plattfisch-Imitation aus Gummi. Nur, wie kriegt man das Teil bei Strömung auf Grund? Ich vermute mal, der ist so ausgebleit, dass er hochkant wie ein Diskusfisch absinkt, aber beim Zupfen wie eine Scholle vom Grund abhebt. Also so ne Art "unter-Wasser-fliegender-Fisch-aus Gummi".


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Auch nicht schlecht, die Idee))


----------



## Albrecht (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				Case schrieb:
			
		

> Na zumindest hab ich nach kurzem googeln mal 'nen " Terror Lure " gefunden.
> 
> http://www.billfishtacklesupply.com/Hollow/packs1.htm
> 
> Also der Name ist schon mal nix Neues.



Auf die Seite hab ich mich auch gegoogelt, der Köder nennt sich aber schlicht "Tuna Terror".


----------



## DonCamile (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Einen Terror Lure in der Tüte |supergri ,den hab ich auch manchmal !!! #6
|muahah:


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Hätt mich auch gewundert wenn unser Kunde sich da namensrechtlich vorher nicht schlau gemacht hätte.


----------



## bennie (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Es ist ein Köderfisch! 

Naja, son Lipless-Rattle-Wobbler ist ja auch schon erfunden worden... auch aus Gummi


----------



## Franz_16 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



> Es ist ein Köderfisch!


Wieso nicht ?
Kann man überall einsetzen, fängt alle Raubfischarten und kostet unter 50€ 

vielleicht verbirgt sich unter der Folie ja auch ne Lizenz, die es erlaubt wieder mit lebendem Köderfisch zu angeln ... die Wege des EU-Rechts sind ja bekanntermaßen unergründlich :q


----------



## bennie (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

hey, das war ernst gemeint, der einzige wunderköder ist doch wohl der köfi am system  ^^


----------



## PulheimerHecht (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Hi, 

Ich werde einfach nicht schlau aus diesem "dummen" Bild, für mich sieht der Köder aus, wie eine Scholle, die man evt. über den Grund zupft... Aber ist ja sowieso wieder falsch 

Gruß Andre


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



> Aber ist ja sowieso wieder falsch


Nur nicht aufgeben)
Aber wenns ne Scholle sein könnte, könnte es ja auch ein (kleiner) Brassen sein????


----------



## nikmark (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Nur nicht aufgeben)
> Aber wenns ne Scholle sein könnte, könnte es ja auch ein (kleiner) Brassen sein????



Du hast da, wie auch immer bei den alten "Frage- und Antwortspielchen" so richtig Deinen Spass zum Feierabend dabei. Gell !   

Es ist eine hochrückige Fischimitation,mit mehreren durch Ringe zusammengehaltenen Hauptkörper, der Rasselkugeln enthält und ähnlich wie ein Drachkovisch-System geführt wird. 

Nikmark


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



> Du hast da, wie auch immer bei den alten "Frage- und Antwortspielchen" so richtig Deinen Spass zum Feierabend dabei. Gell


Jepp))))


----------



## Nordlichtangler (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist eine hochrückige Fischimitation,mit mehreren durch Ringe zusammengehaltenen Hauptkörper, der Rasselkugeln enthält und ähnlich wie ein Drachkovisch-System geführt wird.


Hab ich doch schon in der Kiste


----------



## Hanselle 007 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

ich würde sagen das ist eine art von neuentwikelten blinker.
der am ende irgent so einen bunten kram drann hat.vieleicht ein neuer weitwurf blinker der an den seiten ,seiten arme drann hat damit er besser und weiter fliegt.und im wasser eine bessere lockwirkung aufweisst. und so richtig im wasser zappelt.#6 





gruss mr twister|rolleyes


----------



## arno (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Ich tip mal auf ne Gummiflunder mit Rassel!:q


----------



## arno (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Ach schau an, man sollte doch mal den ganzen Treat lesen!#q


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Ach schau an, man sollte doch mal den ganzen Treat lesen!#q



Warum Arno...#c


----------



## Hechthunter21 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

nun ich erkenne oder meine es zumind.zu sehen einen Schwanz dann ein Großes Auge und einen Schnabel (Tauchchaufel?) für mich sieht dass Teil aus wie eine Mischung aus Entenküken&Rattenjunges...#c!


----------



## lagerfehltrolle (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Shit, eine stümperhaft fotografierte Plastiktüte ist der Wunderköder....und mein Dealer des Vertrauens füllt diese Teile immer für teures Geld mit 1,0er Einzelhaken, um von dem eigentlichen "Schnäppchen" abzulenken!|uhoh: :q


----------



## esox_105 (3. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Der "Wunderköder" ist aus PVA Material gefertigt, und dann wundert man sich, wo er auf einmal geblieben ist :q .


----------



## arno (4. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				Hechthunter21 schrieb:
			
		

> Warum Arno...#c


Weil schon einer von Plattfisch geredt hat!
Somit bekomme ich kein kostenloses Dingsda weil ich dann doch nicht der erste war!:c :c :c


----------



## Dobie (4. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Ein Krautblinker oder ne qualle


----------



## Hechthunter21 (4. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				arno schrieb:
			
		

> Weil schon einer von Plattfisch geredt hat!
> Somit bekomme ich kein kostenloses Dingsda weil ich dann doch nicht der erste war!:c :c :c



meinte #cdass waren die ersten 100Boardies 
die Richtig liegen mußten um den 
SuperKöderFreiHaus 
zu bekommen...:q


----------



## gdno (4. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

alles falsch das istn stück alufolie
ist aber auch nix neues das hat mir schon so manchen tag am forellenpuff gerettet wenn die biester mal wieder schlechte laune hatten.
aber 5-10 euros für alufolie find ich schon happich
bei lidl gibbet die schon wesentlich günstiger


----------



## PulheimerHecht (4. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Hi, 


Also für mich sieht das ganz klar aus, wie ein hoch rückiger Fisch wie zum Beispiel ein Brassen oder ähnliches...Dazu sind am Hinterem Ende des Fisches Federartiges Gestrüp zu erkennen ( meiner Meinung nach ) Sonst sehe ich da irgendwie noch einen großen Einzelhaken. Vorne noch 2 große Augen und dann hat sich die Sache 

Gewinn ich jetzt nen Preis 

Grüße Andre


----------



## tamandua (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Könnte meiner Meinung nach dem AUssehen nach sowas wie ein relativ hochrückiger Jigging Shad Rap von Rapala sein. Evtl ist es eine neue Version vom angeblich sagenhaft fängigen Rapala X-rap? Evtl etwas modifiziert,aber ganz genaues ist dem Bild beim besten WIllen nicht zu entlocken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



> aber ganz genaues ist dem Bild beim besten WIllen nicht zu entlocken.


Ja sowas aber auch ))
Schön weiterraten, bisjetzt war da noch nix definitves bei!!


----------



## bennie (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

banjo minnow?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Wär ja nix Neues))


----------



## JunkieXL (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

SPÖKET der fängt doch so gut wie alles


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Aber auch nix Neues)


----------



## JunkieXL (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

naja halt in 9cm und aus gummi mit Bleikern  und glitzer so das er aussieht wie nen kleiner Hering


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Das ist was Neues )
Und Hugo Egon Balder würde jetzt nach grinsendem Kopfnicken sagen:
Falsch!


----------



## Esox Georg (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Für mich sieht das einfach nur wie ein GuFi aus mit auffällig großen Auge.
Bestimmt noch mit Duftstoffen versetzt.
Aber das is ja nu keine Neuerfindung.|kopfkrat 

Vieleicht ist da sasionbedingt auch nen toter Vogel oder ein ferngesteuertes und mit Kamera besetztes Mini-Wobbler-U-Boot drin.
(+ Monitor und Joystick).#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



> Aber das is ja nu keine Neuerfindung


Stimmt)


> Vieleicht ist da sasionbedingt auch nen toter Vogel oder ein ferngesteuertes und mit Kamera besetztes Mini-Wobbler-U-Boot drin.


Gute Idee, aber auch da müsste ich wieder Herrn Balder zitiren.


----------



## tamandua (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Dann vllt einer dieser ganz grandiosen Weichplastik-Swimbaits aus den Usa, allerdings mit Tauchschaufel und á la Bugtailjig mit Federschwanz versehen? Zudem flach gestaltet,um als Spinner dienen zu können


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Was Ihr immer nur mit Federn habt???


----------



## the doctor (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

kooooomisch....

für mich sieht das irgendwie nach ner eingeschweissten Ratte oder Maus aus:m
oben ist der Kopf - 2 Augen
darunter der Körper (Fell)
dann der lange Schwanz

soll das der Wunderköder sein?|uhoh::q


----------



## nikmark (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Was Ihr immer nur mit Federn habt???



Na, wenn es die "Eierlegende Wollmilchsau" unter den Köderwunderwaffen ist, dann muss sie doch Federn haben :m  Die Frage ist nur die der Farbe |kopfkrat 

Nikmark


----------



## tamandua (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				nikmark schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist nur die der Farbe |kopfkrat
> 
> Nikmark


Als waschechte Sau selbstredend rosa. Und der Schwanz ist geringelt,nicht gerade


----------



## duck_68 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Is es so wat#c 

Terror und Lure is jedenfalls mit bei:q 

Martin


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



> Is es so wat


Defintiv:
Nö!


----------



## bennie (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

das ist nen wobbler ohne tauchschaufel der einen gummischwanz hat. für die verschiedenen tiefen hat er natürlich mehr als eine einhängevorrichtung... innen sicher eingebaute kugeln


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Balder )


----------



## esox_105 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



> Die erzielten Erfolge schienen auch bei der Namensgebung mit einzufließen:
> 
> 
> *TERROR LURE*


 

Wahrscheinlich ist es doch nur ein *Error Lure :q :q :q .*


----------



## duck_68 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Defintiv:
> Nö!




Pöööööööööööööh:q


----------



## Rumpelrudi (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Keine Federn ? Er ? Neu ? Billig ?

Analysiere : Ein reudiger Strassenkater, der richtig Terror macht, wenn er aus dem Sack ist. Neu ist, dass er nicht an einen Stein gehängt wird.:m


----------



## tamandua (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Also nach ein wenig Spielerei mit Photoshop sehe ich nun doch nochmal was anderes unter der lästigen Tüte Ich sehe jetzt eher einen kurzen, etwas oval geformten, flachen Körper mit verstellbarer Tauschschaufel und Knick im oberen Teil. Sieht jetzt eher aus wie ein Sprössling der DT Serie von Rapala mit nem starken Knick am hinteren Ende.

Ich liebe solche Ratespeilchen


----------



## Bergsieger (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Vielleicht ein Stückchen Kokusnuss-Schale mit fixirtem Drilling ? Oder zumindest so ähnlich ?


----------



## Esox Georg (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Du hast gut reden Thomas, du weißt es ja.
#c 
Und wir werden wohl nie drauf kommen sonst hätten wir das schon längst erfunden.
Das Bild bringt einen bestimmt auch nur auf die falsche Fährte.
|kopfkrat 
 ...... da bin ich abr mal gespannt !!!!


----------



## Nauke (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Also für mich sieht das Ganze aus wie ein kleiner Plattfisch der von einem
weißen Dreikant(Bananen)pilker gevögelt wird.:m 
Und der Plattfisch ist, an der Stelle wo der Pilker...(na ja ihr wisst schon),
mit einem Springring gepearst.:q


----------



## Franz_16 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				Nauke schrieb:
			
		

> Also für mich sieht das Ganze aus wie ein kleiner Plattfisch der von einem
> weißen Dreikant(Bananen)pilker gevögelt wird.:m
> Und der Plattfisch ist, an der Stelle wo der Pilker...(na ja ihr wisst schon),
> mit einem Springring gepearst.:q



Also deine Phantasie.... möcht ich auch nicht haben :q :q


----------



## Nauke (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				Franz_16 schrieb:
			
		

> Also deine Phantasie.... möcht ich auch nicht haben :q :q



Mit 50zig kriegste das bestimmt auch hin:q 

Aber den weißen pilkerähnlichen Gegenstand links ist wohl noch keinem
aufgefallen. Und den Springring am unteren ende des Plattfisch ähnlichen
Gebildes auch nicht, oder?

Wie alles zusammenpasst, dafür hab ich leider keinen Plan#c

Im ersten Reliefbild hebt sich nur das pilkerähnliche Gebilde ab. Das andere
Teil muß also sehr flach sein.

Im zweiten Bild zeigt A auf das babanenförmige Gebilde.
B zeigt die Position des Springrings und
C das könnte eine Verbindung beider Teile sein;+


----------



## bennie (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

ein mepps anglia no.3 ..... sorry, jetzt hab ichs verraten


----------



## tamandua (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Vllt kann man das Schmuckstück ja auch beidseitig verwenden? Wenn man den Sprengrung unten im Bild zum einhängen nutzt, wirds ein SPinner. Wenn man den Sprengring oben am Knick nutzt, wird der Knick zur tauchschaufel und man hat einen Wobbler.

Möglicherweise ist aber auch das nicht näher identifizierte bananenförmige Ding links im Bild eine Art Wobbler,das große ,dunkel und wie ein twitchbait o.ä. erscheinende Teil rechts davon eine Art Spinnerblatt. Flach scheint es ja zu sein.

Oder aber vllt so eine Art Zykade wie von Reefrunner mit einem angehängten Spinnerblatt?

Oder,oder,oder ....

Wie aber soll man eigentlich diesen Wettbewerb für sich entscheiden können? Einen Kunstköder, den es so noch gar nicht gibt,kann man auch mangels vergleichbarer Köder nicht korrekt und genau benennen,oder?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



> Du hast gut reden Thomas, du weißt es ja.
> Und wir werden wohl nie drauf kommen sonst hätten wir das schon längst erfunden. Das Bild bringt einen bestimmt auch nur auf die falsche Fährte


))))))))))


> Wie aber soll man eigentlich diesen Wettbewerb für sich entscheiden können? Einen Kunstköder, den es so noch gar nicht gibt,kann man auch mangels vergleichbarer Köder nicht korrekt und genau benennen,oder?


))))))))))))))))

Mir macht das Spass )))

Ich hoffe dass ich auch ein Testexemplar abkriege, videomäßig hab ichs schon gesehen.

Vielversprechend.

Wie vielversprechend wird dann die Praxis zeigen.

Aber meh darf ich nicht verraten, damit Ihr schön weiterraten könnt.

An alle bisher Mitratenden:
Balder , bis jetzt ))


----------



## Bergsieger (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> ))))))))))
> 
> ))))))))))))))))
> 
> ...


 
Welches der zahlreichen ideen ist denn vom optischen am weitesten von Balder weg ?


----------



## tamandua (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Mir macht das Spass )))


Schon klar :m

Vllt könntest du trotzdem die Bedingung ''genaues benennen des Köders'' etwas genauer definieren? Was genau ist gefordert? Der Name des Herstellers nebst Bezeichnung, mit der die WUndertüte auf den Markt kommen wird?
Oder die bestmögliche Beschreibung der Kombination,aus der das Phantom besteht? Beispiel: Pilker in Form eines Jerkbaits+ angehängte Fliege mit schnell sinkendem Goldköpfchen, dazu eine Bucktailfeder am dritten Sprengring von links und außerdem eine Tauchschaufel am zweiten Knick von oben, was zu folgendem Verhaltem im Wasser führen wird...laber,rhabarber


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Ich würde sagen, wer den Köder in seiner Form und Funktionsweise genau beschreiben kann, der ist dabei.
Wer darüberhinaus noch den Namen des Herstellers rauskriegt, der kriegt was extra (muss ich noch abklären, ist aber hiermit zugesichert).


----------



## esox_105 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Hier ist er:


----------



## Grundangler85 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Sieht aus wien Wobbler aber eine komische Form fürn Wobbler was untypisches hmm ich schau mal weiter bin ich denn schon nah dran ? hehe


----------



## Hanselle 007 (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

ich weis jetzt was es ist es ist eine weisse butterbrottüte der inhalt ist ein butterbrot mit Leberwurst ist ein sehr guter köder.:m :q :q :q 







Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## fiskes (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

habe mir das Bild einmal als Negativ angesehen, besteht auf alle Fälle aus mindestens 4 Segmenten mit Gummischwanz, Kopf ist nicht so auszumachen, könnte Karausche oder Brachsen sein, oder eine Robbe Robert


----------



## arno (5. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				esox_105 schrieb:
			
		

> Hier ist er:




Sieht aus wie nen Alien!


----------



## tamandua (6. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Ich habe auch nochmal mit Photoshop rumgespielt.
Jetzt sieht es wieder etwas anders aus.
Der ''Kopf'' scheint am oberen Tütenrand zu liegen. Der vordere Teil des ''Körpers'' scheint an einem Stück zu sein, der hintere Teil soll mittels einzelner Segmente(3 oder 4,wegen einer starken Spiegelung nicht genau zu sagen) (evtl. Hinterteil des Körpers als Softbait gefertigt?) beweglicher gemacht werden. Das ganze endet in einem gezogenen, in einer leichten Kurve nach unten weisendem Hammerschwanz ,wie man ihn von einem Gufi kennt. am relativ stark gewölbten Bauch befindet sich ein Haken. Ob es sich um einene EInzelhaken handelt,oder ob zwei weitere Hakenschenkel unter der Spiegelung auf der Folie verborgen sind,lässt sich nicht sagen. Am letzten Segment vor dem scheinbaren Hammerschwanz verläft ebenfalls eine Folienspiegelung,evtl ist darunter aber ein weiterer Haken verborgen Die Form des Köders erinnert mich sehr an einen Rapala jointed shad rap,allerdings wie erwähnt mit mehr segmentierung im hinteren bereich des Körpers und einem vermutlich aus softgummi bestehenden Schwanz,sowie einer seltsam ''plattgedrückt'' oder sogar nach innen gewölbt anmutenden Nase.Bei drehen und wenden des Bildes kann man beinahe den Eindruck bekommen,als schwimme ein Walhai mit weit aufgerissenem Maul daher.Der ''Oberkiefer'' scheint dabei etwas länger als der ''Unterkiefer'' zu sein.Dies spräche für eine Gestaltung des vorderen Partie des Köders nach Vorbild eines Poppers. Möglicherweise befindet sich am ''Unterkiefer'',um mal bei dieser Bezeichnung zu bleiben, noch eine um 90° abstehende ,relativ kurze Tauchschaufel,wie sie für recht flach tauchende Wobbler üblch ist.  Im vorderen Bereich des Köders befindet sich bedauerlicherweise jedoch auch eine starke Spiegelung,unter der beim besten Willen absolut nichts genaueres zur gestaltung des Vorderkörpers bzw des Kopfs zu erkennen ist. Das Auge liegt wie beim shad rap von Rapala. Die Musterung scheint aus leicht gekippten ,feinen Schraffierungen zu bestehen,die sich auf den Vorderteil beschränken. Das letzte Segment,der vermutliche Gummischwanz,scheint einfarbig oder zumindest nicht gestreift zu sein.
Durch die mutmaßlichen Merkmale stelle ich mir eine Reizwirkung durch starkes Schlagen des Hammerschwanzes und der scheinbar beweglichen Hinteren Köderhälfte vor, dazu eine Lockwirkung durch die ruckartige, taumelnde,drehende oder aufreizend durch Wasser wedelnde (je nach Geschwindigkeit beim EInholen) Bewegung des Köders, was zusätzlich zu den Schlägen des Softgummis lockt. Die evtl wie ein Popper gestaltete Nase des Köders sorgt für ein ebenso ruckartiges oder taumelndes Bewegungsbild,wenn der Köder an der Oberfläche geführt wird. Unterstützend kann diese Formgebung auch bei Führung unter der Oberfläche dienen. Sollte eine Tauchschaufel angebracht sein, so hilft sie beim schnelleren Abtauchen, lässt jedoch aufgrund der um 90° versetzen Anbringung (evtl. mit gelenk zum verstellen?Nicht zu erkennen) jedoch auch eine leichte Führung an der Oberfläche zu. Ist keine Schaufel installiert, ist der Köder evtl mit Gewichten zum absinken ausgestattet,was jedoch natürlich rein äußerlich nicht zu erkennen ist. An sonstigen Lockmitteln kann ich mir die inzwischen bei solchen ''Superködern'' oftmals verwendeten Rasselkugeln im Körperinnern vorstellen, zudem eine beklebung oder bemalung des Köders mit lockender,vllt glitzernder Folie/Farbe,wobei sicherlich viele Farbvarianten bestehen und zu kaufen sein werden. Über eine zusätzliche Anreicherung mit Lockstoffen kann nur spekuliert werden,ausgeschlossen ist sie jedoch natürlich nicht.

So,das soll vorerst genügen. Evtl fällt mir später noch was auf und ein


----------



## esox_105 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Hier gibts auch Terror Lures:

http://www.billfishtacklesupply.com/Hollow/packs1.htm


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Die heissen aber TunaTerror, hatten wir schon mal


----------



## Nauke (6. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

@Thomas,

hab ich nun einen gewonnen:m 

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=1107651&postcount=96


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Da muss ich leider (wieder mal) sagen:
Balder )))


----------



## Nauke (6. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Da muss ich leider (wieder mal) sagen:
> Balder )))



:c #d


----------



## tamandua (6. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Alles Balder?|supergri Dabei hab ich mir soviel Mühe gegeben, zudem noch mitten in der Nacht . Undank ist der Welten Lohn... :c:m


----------



## Esox Georg (6. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Ich kann auf den Bild einfach nur ein Gummifisch erkennen bei dem man die Schwänze wechseln kann und wohl möglich auch das Gewicht.
|kopfkrat                 #t         |kopfkrat              #t     |kopfkrat 
Und irgendwie sieht das aus als hätte er ein gekrümmtes Stück Metal in der hinteren Hälfte, was im Wasser wohl möglich zu der einer o. anderen Rotation führt ???


----------



## esox_105 (6. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				Esox Georg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann auf den Bild einfach nur ein


 

Was |kopfkrat #c ?


----------



## tamandua (6. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*



			
				Esox Georg schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann auf den Bild einfach nur ein


Pardon, wie meinen?|supergri


----------



## Esox Georg (6. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Schuldigung,  bereits geändert!!!


----------



## tamandua (8. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Vllt ist es ja auch sowas wie ein weiterentwickelter Bulldawg in kleinerer Version?

Oder die ''banane'' am linken Rand ist en Blinker, an dem ein Gummifisch mit Wobbelfunktion angebracht ist. Vllt nach dem Prinzip des Timberdoodle Spoon von Mepps


----------



## Horsty (23. April 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

der kopf von dem ding errinnert mich an ein rotauge mit nem fuchsschwanz am ende


----------



## Magic_Moses (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Hm - für mich sieht das aus wie'n Plastik-Plattfisch. Macht aber für mich auch keinen Sinn, selbst wenn es so wär. Mein Gewässerwart meint, bei uns beißt nichts auf Platten. :q 
Dabei hat das mit dem Seelachs seinerzeit schon so trefflich geklappt. :q :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Der Wunderköder, Teil 3*

Hier gehts weiter mit dem vierten Teil, daher schliesse ich diesen hier)


----------

